# Settra the Imperishable



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

So now that I have officially been whooped by VC, I need to boost the TK a little. Flipping through the book, I keep eyeing Settra. Usually I don't take special characters, but he seems to bring to the army what I need. 18" Inspiring Presence, 6" WS7 sharing...all the good stuff. I did notice his priced perfectly to keep you from taking Settra and a High Liche Priest. I know the rule for the Heirophant and here's my dilemma: How can I fit Settra and a Lvl 2 Lore of Light Liche priest in the same army. Am I missing a part of the rules? Can Settra be the Heirophant even though hes only a level 1? Or will I need another level 2 with Lore of Nehekhara to be the Heirophant. 

Second part: What is good build with him? I can field 8 chariots w Settra if need be. Any suggestions?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ya. he can be your heirophant you just cant have anyone who's a higher lvl than him or they will be the heriophant.


----------

